# Slow Fermentation?



## Dean (Jan 24, 2006)

This question is probably specifically for Masta. I've been sort of following the recipe for Tupelo Vanilla Mead. So, I've got the honey (Not tupelo, but my combo for full aroma and flavour), got the vanilla, and I started the recipe on Jan 8, 2006. I used for a 3 gallon batch: 4.5# Clover honey, 3# blueberry honey, and 2# buckwheat honey in a mix to add floral with the clover, medium body and flavour with the blueberry and color, body, and "malti-ness" with the buckwheat. SG was 1.114, and I added a raisin and date soup that I created with 3 oz chopped golden raisins, and 5 oz of chopped fresh dates. I added a little hot water to them as they were in the food processor to make a "soup" out of them. I added these, made a quick starter of D47, and pitched it. I had LOTS of activity to start. Good foaming, very active fermentation. However, it seems to have slowed down quite a bit.


So my numbers are:


1/8 SG 1.114


1/17 SG 1.056


1/19 SG 1.048


1/23 SG 1.036





So, in the recipe it says to wait 28 days in primary and then rack to secondary. So does this seem like a normal progression for mead? Does it really ferment this slow? My last batch of Cyser took off like a rocket and did not slow down until SG 1.000. I'm just a little concerned that I will have a stuck fermentation on my hands. I don't want to pitch something stronger since I wanted a little residual sweetness. I will probably still wait the 28 days and then rack to secondary and add 8 split vanilla beans. I got my hands on 25 beans of Planifolia (bourbon vanilla beans) that are very very nice, from www.vanillabeans4u.com


So, I guess the question after all this information is: Is this normal? Does it go this slow? The color is awesome, the smell is great, and I can't wait to actually taste this around hallowe'en.


----------



## masta (Jan 24, 2006)

Dean,


If you read further into that post you will see that I started a second batch of Tupelo Vanilla and it progressed quicker than the first. The numbers on my current batch are:


*DateTemp(F)SG*



<TABLE style="WIDTH: 286pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=380 border=0 xtr>
<COLGROUP>
<COL style="WIDTH: 53pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2560" width=70>
<COL style="WIDTH: 48pt" width=64>
<COL style="WIDTH: 95pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4608" width=126>
<COL style="WIDTH: 90pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 4388" width=120>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 53pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" width=70 height=17 xum="38696">12/10/05</TD>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 48pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=64 xum>80</TD>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 95pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=126 xum="1.1120000000000001">1.112(*Start) *</TD>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 90pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=120 xum="1.113"></TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17 xum="38709">12/23/05</TD>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" xum>70</TD>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" xum>1.020</TD>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" xum></TD></TR>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 12.75pt" height=17>
<TD =xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 12.75pt; : transparent" height=17 xum="38724">01/07/06 </TD>
<TD =xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" xum>70</TD>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" xum="1.0049999999999999">1.005</TD>
<TD =xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" xum="1.0049999999999999"></TD></TR></T></TABLE>


Your batch does appear to be a bit slow. Whatis the temp of the batch or room air where it is located?


Even a few degrees under 70 F will make a substantial difference in the length of fermentation time.


Did you add yeast nutrient to the initial make-up?


----------



## Dean (Jan 24, 2006)

Temp has been hovering at 72F the whole time for the must, or at least on those times that I have checked it. I did add nutrient in the initial makeup of it (2tsp). The nutrient I use contains both DAP and yeast hulls. The dates and raisins should have also provided the rest of the nitrogen based food right? It doesn't smell like the yeast has been overworked/stressed.


The temperatures might have gotten below 70 at times, but that is unlikely. Maybe I should just try making a large starter of D47? Or should I try to restart with K1V and re-sweeten later? If I use K1V this could become a 16% hangover machine!


When should I worry about oxidation? Should I be worried now?*Edited by: Dean *


----------



## masta (Jan 24, 2006)

I would add another tsp of nutrient and give it a good stir then *transfer not rack* the whole batch into a carboy and put it under an airlock. 


I wouldn't add any more yeast at this point.


Do you have a way to test the pH?


Monitor the batch over the next few days and let me know how it is progressing.


----------



## Dean (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok, added another tsp of nutrient, and transferred the whole thing to a 3 gal. carboy using a funnel (I got everything!). I did take the temp of the must and today it was sitting at 68




! So much for my 72F constant theory. I have since moved it towards the inner part of the room and is no longer near an outside wall which should help keep the temperature a little more constant. At least this way, with it in glass, I can see if it starts to bubble a little more.


I have no current way to test PH, but that will change by mid Feb.


Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Dean (Jan 26, 2006)

Placed a brew belt on the carboy last night and woke up this morning to active signs of fermentation! The smell is awesome and now this will ferment out! I think the combo of heat and more nutrient woke it up! Thanks Masta, much appreciated.


----------



## masta (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool....sometimes these yeasties just need a kick in the pants for them to get back to work!


I mention the pH since I have read from my research that a stuck fermentation when making mead can be caused by the pH dropping below the tolerance of the yeast. The honey I guess isn't as stable as grape juice and doesn't contain the buffers to prevent a pH drop.


This being said I have never seen this yet but I bought my pH meter specifically for this reason in case I had this issue.


----------

